# Egg Tumbler



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Quick video of the egg tumbler I recieved today. Pretty excited to see how well my fry turn out. Had it shipped to me froma guy just north of Toronto and ordered it through ebay.


----------



## Sam66 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have one of these too. They work great.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I use the same one, its a great tumbler.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a tumbler and I think your air flow is good I would not lower the air flow.


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

they work really well,very easy to make yourself,for around 5 bucks


----------

